# Old schwinn forum guy got bumped over here! 71 fastback orange 5 speed find!



## 72runner (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey guys and gals! Got the ray itch so im back into the game! Been out prob a good 4-5 years. This jumpstarted me back in! Guy i bought it off of got This and a complete but a little less rough but complete 72 disc manta! He sold the manta quick! Shouldnt of even asked what he paid.... flipping estate people running sale said "those rusty things? 125 bucks take em both!" Lucky SOB! Boyyy is she ruff! Heaviest rust ive tried cleaning.  Doesnt look like it was ridden much slik still had mold line in the middle! Too bad it was sitting for the last 40 years and dryrotted a 6 inch section to make it junk....Well see how this goes... anyone got a orange glitter seat? Shoot im leaning towards an orange krate 99 repop if i cant find one!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice. That's how i like em. Should be interesting to see how she cleans up.


----------



## 72runner (Feb 27, 2017)

Stay tuned!


----------



## 72runner (Mar 3, 2017)

Shes suprisingly turning out well!


----------



## Rollo (Mar 4, 2017)

... Nice! ... they clean up well, don't they? ... I did this one a couple of years ago for a buddy ...


----------

